# New cannons?



## smilesyota (Feb 26, 2012)

Anyone heard any rumors of when they will come out with new DSLR's? 60D and 7D  are3 years old!  want to buy a camera but with my luck they will come out right after I buy one.


----------



## Railphotog (Feb 26, 2012)

New cannons?  The military is getting some new guns?

Cameras are CANON; guns are cannons.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes.. please buy a CANNON! Not a Nikon!

Canon | Photo Rumors


----------



## analog.universe (Feb 26, 2012)

The 5D MkIII (or MkX, whatever), along with the Rebel T4i are next...  There are some rumors about a new 7D, but that seems like it'll be a while away still.


----------



## TimGilbertson (Feb 26, 2012)

I'd be surprised if Canon released a higher-end crop sensor body soon. The 60D and 7D are ONLY 3 years old. The new 5D will be announced this week it seems, and by the specs it looks to overtake the 7Ds territory (good AF, faster frame rates). I wouldn't be surprised if the 7D was replaced by a 70D in the future.


----------



## Overread (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't think the 7D will be replaced by the 70D at all. Canon might have confused people a little, but honestly the xxD and 7D line are totally separate lines of camera bodies. Both are midrange, but the xxD now stands as the lower end whilst the 7D stands as the higher end of that midrange. 

This only confuses because before midrange was covered totally by the xxD range - that ended with the 50D. 

As it stands I'd expect the 60D and 7D to upgrade at roughly the same time, with maybe the xxD line getting an extra upgrade or two (lower tier so more upgrades, but less of a jump between each model - like one sees with the xxxD entry level series). On the 7D front I'd only expect an upgrade there if (big IF) the 5DMIII manages to trump/equal the 7D in action performance (ie frame rate, auto focus features etc...). 

The 7D is clearly the midrange action camera and if the 5DMII trumps it on that score then the 7D would be in line for an upgrade so that it retains its edge and thus its market worth (beyond simply being a crop sensor camera).


----------

